# Buggs Island ( Big Apple Shoot ) Anyone ?



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I suspect x-hunter will be going...

I was planning on shooting at least Saturday, but have had to change my plans and won't be going...

I heard camping there is a great time...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Me and several buddies will be there


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

This is one a couple of weeks ago I made a point to put on my calendar. REALLY wanted to go if only for a day. However....Saturday night I went down with back spasms (just putting a few balls on my carpet of all things), and the last two days I have hardly been able to walk or stand. But it's much better this evening after all the stretching and doping I've been doing, so we'll see.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

TANC said:


> This is one a couple of weeks ago I made a point to put on my calendar. REALLY wanted to go if only for a day. However....Saturday night I went down with back spasms (just putting a few balls on my carpet of all things), and the last two days I have hardly been able to walk or stand. But it's much better this evening after all the stretching and doping I've been doing, so we'll see.


You must putt like John Daley :becky:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Everyone have fun....I'm still laid up with a bum elbow!! 

Find out Friday evening if I have to have full reconstructive surgery......... ukey:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

That sucks Ron...whadidyado...:noidea:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

psargeant said:


> That sucks Ron...whadidyado...:noidea:


I won't touch that one.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Man I wish I was already at this shoot!!!! The festivities and food and oh yea there is some archery in there somewhere.... Im pullin out around 3 tomorrow and wont be back till monday!!!!

NO PHONE CALLS THIS YEAR PAT!!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Me and the Wolf man will be there. But it want be till Sunday am. Lucas has allstar baseball starting Friday night and a game on Saturdy. Then we will hit the road. Brad I'm bringing the PE with me for this one don't know if it will help but going to try it out. See ya at Buggs.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Well; How did the Big Apple go this year??


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Triangle FS said:


> Me and the Wolf man will be there. But it want be till Sunday am. Lucas has allstar baseball starting Friday night and a game on Saturdy. Then we will hit the road. Brad I'm bringing the PE with me for this one don't know if it will help but going to try it out. See ya at Buggs.


How did the PE do, I can't believe that you have taken a bite of the Apple.:mg: Wish I could have been there but had a wedding to go to.


----------

